# American Idol - "Haters Club"



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Is anyone interested in starting a thread for those of who are forced to watch this show?

This thread would be devoted to "haters" who want to co-miserate without disturbing the fan thread.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

First!


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

BattleScott said:


> Is anyone interested in starting a thread for those of who are forced to watch this show?


This sounds very Clockwork Orange.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm not sure how anyone is forced to watch something. If you hate the show, then can't you go in another room if your significant other watches?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Don't hate it, but don't really like it either.

I record it and I watch it in about 15 minutes. I just ff until someone (contestant - have never listened to any of the other acts they occasionally have) sings and then I watch that. No that Simon's gone, I don't even listen to the judges. 15 minutes and I've heard them all and usually just delete the results show altogether and read about who got booted.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm not leaving the room ... I make my wife watch it in the other room.

Why would anyone waste time talking about something they don't watch?


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

lol, I finally got it off the Season Pass list this season after it conflicted with other stuff  The only reason I took any interest were for Simon's comments (generally 100% on the money) 

Of course I'm sure I'll have to suffer through X-Factor when it premiers. At least I have my Android Tablet to keep me occupied


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I'm not sure how anyone is forced to watch something. If you hate the show, then can't you go in another room if your significant other watches?


Obviously, no one is "forced" to watch it. My wife watches it and I am in the room. If I try to watch the TV in the bedroom, I fall asleep in 5 mins. So I sit and browse the web or do a sodoku while she watches. If she didn't watch it, something else would be on.

I do however, see and hear enough to be utterly befuddled by the level of crap that the masses in this country will pay for... my wife doesn't like when I make fun of it during the show and obviously, it's not polite to post these things in the fan thread, so I thought I would see if there were any others out there who are in a similar situation.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> Obviously, no one is "forced" to watch it. My wife watches it and I am in the room. If I try to watch the TV in the bedroom, I fall asleep in 5 mins. So I sit and browse the web or do a sodoku while she watches. If she didn't watch it, something else would be on.
> 
> I do however, see and hear enough to be utterly befuddled by the level of crap that the masses in this country will pay for... my wife doesn't like when I make fun of it during the show and obviously, it's not polite to post these things in the fan thread, so I thought I would see if there were any others out there who are in a similar situation.


The thing is is that "the masses" really don't pay for music from AI contestants. It's kind of ironic that the #1 show in America doesn't equate to record sales. Of *all *the AI contestants (not just winners) only 8 have had a Platinum record.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

We did this sort of thing a couple of years ago and it petered out. I'll allow it for now as long as it doesn't get too far out of control.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> The thing is is that "the masses" really don't pay for music from AI contestants. It's kind of ironic that the #1 show in America doesn't equate to record sales. Of *all *the AI contestants (not just winners) only 8 have had a Platinum record.


But they are an iTunes bonanza.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> But they are an iTunes bonanza.


I believe record sales takes iTunes into account.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't do amateur hours. I put it on par with The Gong Show.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

How about a broccoli haters thread?


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> How about a broccoli haters thread?


I like broccoli, so i'm not interested thanks. But if you start one, I'll mind my own business and stay out of it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No, and this thread is a waste of space and has no merit.

I don't _'hate'_ AI, I just don't watch it and no one I know watches it. I have made it my practice to surround myself with intelligent and discerning friends.

Nobody can force you to watch any tv program that you don't want to watch, unless you're sitting in the dentist's chair.  If there is such a person, they must be very weak.

I'm just sayin'


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Nick said:


> No, and this thread is a waste of space and has no merit.
> 
> I don't _'hate'_ AI, I just don't watch it and no one I know watches it. I have made it my practice to surround myself with intelligent and discerning friends.
> 
> ...


So just vote no and move along or don't bother in the first place.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Nick said:


> I have made it my practice to surround myself with intelligent and discerning friends.


I think most of us have already determined the type of friends you probably have Nick, but thanks.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I think most of us have already determined the type of friends you probably have Nick, but thanks.


I find it hard to believe that not one person he knows watches AI. I guess those of us that do watch, including those who hate it, are unintelligent and undiscerning.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> The thing is is that "the masses" really don't pay for music from AI contestants. It's kind of ironic that the #1 show in America doesn't equate to record sales. Of *all *the AI contestants (not just winners) only 8 have had a Platinum record.


Actually, it's 9 artists, combining for 16 platinum albums... but who's counting. 

And album sales aren't the only thing people are paying for... Fantasia, Clay Aiken, Tamyra Gray (that I know off the top of my head) have all ended up in Broadway productions (that people paid to go see, don't ask me why)

I believe that each week on iTunes you can download contestants performances from that week - and I'm pretty sure you have to pay for them (but I could be wrong as I've never tried it).

I think 'the masses' pay for the flavor of the day... so you see albums from idol contestants debut high and then do nothing in the long term.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Masses, lemmings.........


Same difference.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Never watched it. Something about people singing and stuff. I have heard that it gets good ratings. Am I going to be forced to watch it now? If that is the case then I vote yes. I hate being forced to watch any program.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> How about a broccoli haters thread?


Liver. :barf:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

BattleScott said:


> Obviously, no one is "forced" to watch it. My wife watches it and I am in the room. If I try to watch the TV in the bedroom, I fall asleep in 5 mins. So I sit and browse the web or do a sodoku while she watches. If she didn't watch it, something else would be on.
> 
> I do however, see and hear enough to be utterly befuddled by the level of crap that the masses in this country will pay for... my wife doesn't like when I make fun of it during the show and obviously, it's not polite to post these things in the fan thread, so I thought I would see if there were any others out there who are in a similar situation.


It doesn't seem to me you're actually watching the show. And what's to hate? If I hated everything going on in my frame of vision I thought was a stupid waste of time, I'd be angry a lot of the time.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

phrelin said:


> It doesn't seem to me you're actually watching the show. And what's to hate? If I hated everything going on in my frame of vision I thought was a stupid waste of time, I'd be angry a lot of the time.


Mods, please close the poll and thread, I did not realize it would be taken to such literal extremes.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

spartanstew said:


> I think most of us have already determined the type of friends you probably have Nick, but thanks.


_"I think?" "...most of us?" "...already determined?" "...probably?"_

You want to come across as sure of yourself, but you speak with a passive voice. Fact is, what you think doesn't matter to me, and what you think you know is BS. A word of advice, never make assertions you can't back up and don't disparage people about whom you know nothing.


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

What I'm more less sick of is reality TV making stars out of people that haven't paid their dues. WWE's new incarnation of Tough Enough is doing this. They are taking people who have no business in pro wrestling and trying to make them a "star". I'd much rather see some dcumentary type stuff on guys working their way through the ranks and in the minors, like OVW and then doing dark shows, etc. 

I feel Idol is doing the same thing.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

BenJF3 said:


> What I'm more less sick of is reality TV making stars out of people that haven't paid their dues. WWE's new incarnation of Tough Enough is doing this. They are taking people who have no business in pro wrestling and trying to make them a "star". I'd much rather see some dcumentary type stuff on guys working their way through the ranks and in the minors, like OVW and then doing dark shows, etc.
> 
> I feel Idol is doing the same thing.


I understand what you're saying, but would counter that with the fact that many Idol contestants have been trying to break into the business for years and this is just another avenue for them (so, many have paid their dues).


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

This latest crop of AI folks are surprisingly professional and accomplished. Previous years not so much.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> This latest crop of AI folks are surprisingly professional and accomplished. Previous years not so much.





spartanstew[/b said:


> I understand what you're saying, but would counter that with the fact that many Idol contestants have been trying to break into the business for years and this is just another avenue for them (so, many have paid their dues).


+1, +1


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I never have nor ever will watch these reality singing, dancing, amazing race, survivor, etc. shows. So yes, I would join the haters club but not because my wife makes me watch these shows.. she doesn't like this crap either.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> I never have nor ever will watch these reality singing, dancing, amazing race, survivor, etc. shows. So yes, I would join the haters club but not because my wife makes me watch these shows.. she doesn't like this crap either.


Too bad, n3. Maybe you should start a "_Reality Haters" _thread_. _


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> Maybe you should start a "Reality Haters" thread.


Except that there's nothing 'real' about any of them.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> Except that there's nothing 'real' about any of them.


Hey, I didn't coin the genre, ok? Besides, if you call it anything else, some of the scripted trash will come under attack.


----------

